# Pine,I need Pine!!!



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

What,did someone come into Canada and steal all the pine!
I have been looking for some 8/4 pine for 2 months.Been asked to do a pine Broadcaster.I have checked every place around,nothing
Any ideas?
Some nice old growth stuff would be great but thats pushing it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Full width? lot's of folks got chased out of the woods here buy the banks.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a couple of white Cedar butt logs.... that would be wet... but I think you could get one guitar out of it. 

I check around.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I get all my pine at Windsor Plywood. Heckuva lot better quality than and a lot cheaper than Rona and Home Despot.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

The Windsor plywood I got to never has any wide enough.Always just a 1/4" to narrow.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Naughty or nice? :smile:


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Would like nice :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

[youtube=Option]6Ikiny_d5FY[/youtube]


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Marty...if you can specify in more detail ....kiln dried....length, width, clear, notty, thickness (noob here).....there are a number of local woodworking shops around due to the demand for Mennonite pine furniture, also a few small local mills........I can make some inquiries.....might be into next week tho...........I am in the Elmira Ont area...Kitchener/Waterloo


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Marty...if you can specify in more detail ....kiln dried....length, width, clear, notty, thickness (noob here).....there are a number of local woodworking shops around due to the demand for Mennonite pine furniture, also a few small local mills........I can make some inquiries.....might be into next week tho...........I am in the Elmira Ont area...Kitchener/Waterloo


Hey that wood(hehe) be great.I am looking for just some clear pine blanks,yellow or white,mind you I think the originals were made from yellow,but I am not picky
One piece would be great,13x18x2,or close.Just so I can get a nice 1 3/4 out of them.
Being more realistic would be to find some 7-8 inches wide so I could joint them and glue up the blanks.Kiln dried would be the best so I can start using them right away
Thanks


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I bought a big old pine loveseat at a garage sale once.......just for the pine.
Took it home, cut it apart and made 2 guitars out of it. :smile:

Another time there was a huge shaft shipped up to where I work from Louisiana. The crate it came in was almost clear yellow pine, all in various length rough 2x8's. lofu

Like everything else, when you need it you can't find any and when you don't need it, you're tipping over it. :smile:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I think the scarce pine in the west is because of the pine beetle.Those chinese beetles are devastating the pine in b.c and alberta.If you live there you will probably have to buy from somewhere else.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

have any of you guys compared the tone of pine or any of the softwoods too alder


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

copperhead said:


> have any of you guys compared the tone of pine or any of the softwoods too alder


I have never played an alder. I did Cocobolo on cedar. Awesome.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I think this is your culprit: _Dendroctonus ponderosa_









Oops, just noticed xuthal already said that. well, now at least you know what the little bugger looks like.

Wasn't Leo Fender's original prototype broadcaster made of pine? 
I'd love to see a guitar made from cocobolo...I have cocobolo martial arts weapons and it's beautiful (and hard) wood...got any pics?


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Here is a neck made from it


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

You Sir, are an artist! :food-smiley-004:



martyb1 said:


> The Windsor plywood I got to never has any wide enough.Always just a 1/4" to narrow.


Gah, I hate it when that happens :2guns:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

martyb1 said:


> Here is a neck made from it


That is fricking awesome & totally gorgeous. :bow:

(I read somewhere the sawdust was really allergenic...you have to wear a hazmat when working with it?).


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> I'd love to see a guitar made from cocobolo...I have cocobolo martial arts weapons and it's beautiful (and hard) wood...got any pics?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Marty is that a one piece neck?


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Marty is that a one piece neck?


Yes it is actually


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Marty
I have lined up and ordered some pine....kiln dried....eastern white.......8" wide........6'long........2"thick.......will need planing............picking up Mon. after work.............will contact you for ship details first of week....sure hope this suits


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

This is great,I am sure it will be perfect
YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!!!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I found the pine motherload today Marty.

2" x 11" clear, rough pine and lots of it. $7.99 per BF 

If you need more in the future, it's at the Edmonton south side Windsor Plywood. They just restocked and OMG......they got everything. kksjur


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Man, you just gotta love the people on this site!
-Mikey


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll be interested to hear how this pine body turns out. They're selling a pine body through Glendale guitars in Texas, but its 850 USD for the body...


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I found the pine motherload today Marty.
> 
> 2" x 11" clear, rough pine and lots of it. $7.99 per BF
> 
> If you need more in the future, it's at the Edmonton south side Windsor Plywood. They just restocked and OMG......they got everything. kksjur


Cool,I will be needing some more
Wonder if mama wants to go on a road trip kqoct


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Marty
> I have lined up and ordered some pine....kiln dried....eastern white.......8" wide........6'long........2"thick.......will need planing............picking up Mon. after work.............will contact you for ship details first of week....sure hope this suits


Well after everything settled down,I did manage to get one blank from that pine
I had to do a 3 piece but it will be probably getting a blond finish so it will be ok
Thanks again


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

That is a beautiful body!


----------



## Shepherd (Nov 20, 2008)

I came across a 14" wide x 14' long pine board today at the lumber yard. It was at the very bottom of a huge pile of smaller boards. After 20 minutes of digging, I got the last board off and took a look...... it was split right down the middle almost the entire length. %!#*%!*!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

martyb1 said:


> Cool,I will be needing some more
> Wonder if mama wants to go on a road trip kqoct


I'll be back there again soon, so I can bus or mail some down to you. :smile:

But if you can talk your woman into a road trip, it's worth it just to see the selection.
Come in on highway 2, hang a right at 34th Avenue, hang a left at 99 street and your're
there. As a bonus, there's a new Princess Auto on 34th ave too.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Shepherd said:


> I came across a 14" wide x 14' long pine board today at the lumber yard. It was at the very bottom of a huge pile of smaller boards. After 20 minutes of digging, I got the last board off and took a look...... it was split right down the middle almost the entire length. %!#*%!*!


Thats kind of what happened here
Riff sent he what should have been enough for 2 body blanks(thanks again!)
It was suppose to be kiln dried but after letting it sit through the holidays this is what happened

























Still managed to salvage one from it.I am just kind of letting it sit for a while to see if it moves.I did test it before I glued it up and it showed 8% moisture.It may have been the cold weather in shipping too,hard to say


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Marty
the lumber guys assured me it was kiln dried. methinks it was the week or so shipping in the different types of inclement weather.....and in and out of warehouses.....if and when the opportunity arrises I will be sure to bite the bullet and send xpress........live and learn.............the grain does look beauty 
cheers
Gerry


----------

